# Install problem v13.0 cant find /boot/entropy...



## exeter (Jul 12, 2021)

Installing stops after the line "can't find '/boot/entropy".

The system is Acer Aspire E5-511 C6J9. Processor Intel N2840. Intel HD Graphics. Installing from FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img.xz. BIOS is set to default, except boot mode changed from 'UEFI' to 'Legacy'. In UEFI mode I get a 'Security  Boot Fail' message.

Subsequently I have tried v12.2 and v11.4 with similar results.

[Edited for clarity:  FreeBSD is not yet installed.]


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2021)

exeter said:


> In UEFI mode I get a 'Security Boot Fail' message.


Turn off secure boot.


----------



## exeter (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, secure boot is off. To achieve that I changed 'boot mode' from 'UEFI' to 'Legacy'.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2021)

It depends a bit on the implementation but you can EUFI boot with secure boot turned off. "Legacy" boot does a so-called CSM boot, which is the traditional BIOS boot. 

Is this a ZFS or UFS system? That /boot/entropy file is generated by /etc/rc.d/random, it seems stuck on something that comes after it. 

```
root@molly:/usr/src # rcorder /etc/rc.d/* | grep -A5 random
/etc/rc.d/random
/etc/rc.d/adjkerntz
/etc/rc.d/iovctl
/etc/rc.d/hostname
/etc/rc.d/ipfilter
/etc/rc.d/kld
```
So, what's the hostname set to? Did you enable the firewall? Loaded a kernel module? Can you post your /etc/rc.conf? You should be able to boot to single user mode, that will allow you to have a look at the file.


----------



## exeter (Jul 12, 2021)

The BIOS only offers 'UEFI and secure boot' or 'Legacy' boot modes. I've not been able to install FreeBSD becuse the installation stops at "can't find '/boot/entropy" in both single and multiuser modes.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 12, 2021)

Are you booting from a harddisk or from a USB flash disk when you get this error?


----------



## exeter (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, I get the error when I boot from a USB memory stick. Everything boots as normal and I get the expected FreeBSD boot screen with the red ascii art logo and the boot menu. If I let it time out the installation starts as expected. It stops after the "can't find '/boot/entropy" message.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2021)

exeter said:


> Yes, I get the error when I boot from a USB memory stick. Everything boots as normal and I get the expected FreeBSD boot screen with the red ascii art logo and the boot menu. If I let it time out the installation starts as expected. It stops after the "can't find '/boot/entropy" message.


Did you check the hash of the image before writing it to a USB stick?


----------



## exeter (Jul 13, 2021)

>Did you check the hash of the image before writing it to a USB stick?
No, I relied on integrity checking during the 'extraction' process from the '.xz' archive. However I've just checked the SHA512 for the '.img' file and it's correct.


----------



## exeter (Jul 19, 2021)

Aha! If I go to '3 . Escape to loader prompt' at the 'Welcome to FreeBSD' menu during installation, then enter 'vbe on' at the 'OK' prompt I can continue the installation. Where do I enter this command to have it as the default during normal start up?


----------

